# Bond knitting machine



## Crafty bee

I just purchased a Bond classic knitting machine from someone who said a shop was closing and she bought this. She never used it so decided to get rid of it It seems everything is here (and was maybe taken out of the box once) except the most important thing...the instruction manual. I've looked on line and found a video of all the pieces (that's why I think everything is there) but cannot find a download for a manual. Does anyone know a site I could go to to download a manual? Really everything is still in plastic and the box still had the packing tape on all but one short end. I believe this machine is from the 80's but brand new! It also came with another slim red box with what looks like an extension bed of some sort. Any help would be very greatly appreciated as this is my initiation into machine knitting. 
Many thanks
Bee


----------



## Stablebummom

I just Googled Bond Knitting Machine and several sites came up with the manuals. Many are free. When I had my machine i downloaded from one and printed it for free.


----------



## Deb-Babbles

If you contact me via PM, I will send you a book. I have an extra one. However I must say that Bond has the manuals to download from their web site last I checked. Also if you look on the links page here on the forum you will find postings of places that have patterns as well. 
I love my Bond and have 3 right now. Simple but with working with.


----------



## faithphoenix

Crafty bee said:


> I just purchased a Bond classic knitting machine ......... Any help would be very greatly appreciated as this is my initiation into machine knitting.
> Many thanks
> Bee


Bee, as I have said before in this Forum, the videos of Cheryl Brunette on YouTube are absolutely invaluable.

Her instructional videos are so easy to follow and very motivating. She takes you from the very beginning introducing you to all parts of the machine and leaving you confident to make your first foray into knitting with it. I have 2 machines.

If I have done it correctly, the first one is at





Good luck with it.


----------



## cathy47

go to their home site and check with Help see if they can help you. www.bond-america.com/


----------



## Crafty bee

Thank you for your quick responses. Called bond and they said that this was an old machine and they no longer had the manuals for it but recommended a DVD for $10. I did watch several of Cherly Brunette's (thank you faithphoenix) which were very helpful. I did find the home site for bond but did not find where you could download manuals and looking over my machine I did not find a model number as suggested on another site.
Deb I will pm you to get that look as I am a very visual learner and want the instructions right there as I do things. Thank you for the offer. I guess that my machine is just an older version of the USM so instructions should be similar. Again thanks to all for your suggestions. I'm very excited to get started.
Bee


----------



## lindahart

I have owned two generations of Bond machines, and they're practically the same. If you're anything like me, the videos on youtube will be all you need to get started, and will be more of a help than the manual, too.

Getting the first row going is a little hard at first, but then the straight away is a breeze. Just be sure to cast on with waste yarn. If there's just one or two hitches in the first row, you can just keep going and they will all work themselves out after a few rows - you don't have to have those first few rows perfect, THAT'S why they ALWAYS recommend starting with the waste yarn, for those first rows.

Then, just add in your real yarn, and go for it! Good luck! I'm sure you can do it. As I said, take some time getting it set up correctly for that first row and hold the carriage firmly down as you move it slowly across. If it stops, wiggle the next needle; sometimes that will reposition it enough for it to slide out of the way enough so that you can proceed.

After a few tries with that first row, I finally got it right . . . and I've been sailing through ever since. Love my Bond machine!


----------



## BobnDejasMom

Ooooh. This is so fantastic. I just ordered a Bond knitting machine online from Walmart. I won't get it until August 6...or about that date.
Maybe we can learn together. And it's good to know other people on KP might be willing to help.


----------



## Crafty bee

I watched most of the Cheryl brunette videos yesterday. They really are great. Deb-Babbles and faithphoenix have been so very helpful as well. This machine was such a real bargain (only $25) that I just couldn't pass it up. Now I'm itching to get started!
I have learned so much from this forum from all of the experts here! All are so willing to share their knowledge with us. I just cannot say how much help everyone has been to me to boost confidence and skill. 
Thanks to everyone!


----------



## showperson

If you use facebook, check out the facebook page for Ultimate Sweater Machine Knitters. This is another group of very helpful people.


----------



## BobnDejasMom

Crafty bee said:


> I watched most of the Cheryl brunette videos yesterday. They really are great. Deb-Babbles and faithphoenix have been so very helpful as well. This machine was such a real bargain (only $25) that I just couldn't pass it up. Now I'm itching to get started!
> I have learned so much from this forum from all of the experts here! All are so willing to share their knowledge with us. I just cannot say how much help everyone has been to me to boost confidence and skill.
> Thanks to everyone!


I watched the Meet Your Bond videos last night too. Can't wait to get my machine.


----------



## bloomer

Hi all
do you know how i can get the instruction manual for my Bond Classic machine


----------



## HeidiMargret

On our site below there are the 5 Bond books and also the instruction manual for the USM and many patterns that were posted by other Bonders. I have a Classic Bond but can't remember if it came with a specific manual but that machine already had the hinged lid that the Incredible and Ultimate Sweater Machine have. Before that, the lids just sat on top of the carriage frame and could be lifted up and out. That was pretty much the only difference between the newer and older models and for the latest USM model it was also the double-side keyplates. 
https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/incrediblesweatermachineclub/files


----------



## LancashireKnitter

If you want direct links to manuals etc, look here: http://bond-america.blogspot.com/2018/09/bond-misc-magazines-pattern-books.html
(scroll down to bottom for manuals).

If you're a member of Ravelry, there's a Bonders group there, with pages of links to manuals, patterns, videos etc here https://www.ravelry.com/groups/bonders/pages


----------

